# Cool Haying Pictures



## HALLSHAY

I see more and more cool pictures showing up all over the site as everyone is now carrying smartphones and cameras with them. Problem is that I see them once and never can find them again. Please post a few of your favorite pictures and keep posting as you get more. This one was taken tonight from my drone while out watching some friends working through some rained on oat hay.





  








Oat Hay




__
HALLSHAY


__
Jul 19, 2014


----------



## Vol

Great idea Tim! When haying, whenever someone sees something unusual or striking they need to get a pic if they can and then post right here in this thread that you have started. Really cool idea.

P.S. Be sure to label your pic like Tim has done with this beautiful pic of "Oat Hay".

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Using a drone is cheating! I like it. Nice looking pic.


----------



## sethd11

Think you can get a case of water or 2


----------



## sethd11

Wow I thought I was texting the hired guy....


----------



## Orchard6

1949 Farmall C baling with a 1956ish John Deere 14t


----------



## Orchard6

It ain't even baled and they're already eating it!


----------



## Teslan

One of my favs from last summer. And one from this year that isn't really haying, but it flood irrigating hay early in the morning this spring.


----------



## Colby

Favorite from last year


----------



## rajela

My helper


----------



## deadmoose

rajela said:


> My helper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolten baling hay.jpg


It won't be long and he will be teaching you some new things. Right after you finally teach him everything you know.


----------



## barnrope

Nothing too special but these pictures were easy to post.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Pop up storm to our south about this time last year. I was getting on the 400 to haul a load of squares to unload after baling all day. Had pop ups like this all that day all to the east south or north. We were lucky nothing but blue skies and sunshine that day. I was raking hay at neighbors that we farm about a mile to the east and got a good sprinkle and my dad and hay help were sqaure baling at the home farm and never got a drop....


----------



## deadmoose

barnrope said:


> Nothing too special but these pictures were easy to post.


Good looking pics. Out of curiosity any idea why when I click on it and it goes to photo bucket website the quality suffers?


----------



## FarmerCline

A couple of my favorites from this year.























I couldn't figure out how to label the actual photo but this is oat hay in the pictures.


----------



## weatherman

While cutting doe pops up, I knew right then what to look out for. Found two fawns hunkered down, put them in the back of the pickup to place over the fence row.


----------



## Vol

Good for you weatherman....really nice pic and a really good thing to do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11

Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


----------



## barnrope

Another from last year


----------



## Vol

sethd11 said:


> Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories


Memories? More like nightmares. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

sethd11 said:


> Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


That looks like way to much work for me.


----------



## Bgriffin856

sethd11 said:


> Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


Yeah thats the pain in the a** way. My dad had me stack some like that. Never again. Doesn't matter how you stack a bale is a bale and you aren't gonna get more in by stacking a certain style. Unless your a slob and dont know how to stack.
But stacking on edge allows them to breath if on the damp side from what im told


----------



## barnrope

sethd11 said:


> Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


That is exactly why I have kept the tracks and carriers (trolleys) working and drop 10 bales at a time from the top rather than elevating the bales in and going up manually.


----------



## FarmerCline

barnrope said:


> That is exactly why I have kept the tracks and carriers (trolleys) working and drop 10 bales at a time from the top rather than elevating the bales in and going up manually.


 I think that is about the most unusual way to get square bales in a barn I have seen.....never seen anything like it.....very neat. What holds the bales together as they go up?


----------



## sethd11

There is about 5000-5500 in there. Took about 3 after noons till 11 pm. I have to stack like that becauae there is no pole barns available @ the farm. The other of the barn gets stacked to the ceiling with straw so I have to use space efficiently. Simply put I have to work with what I have available. However hard work generally pays off. I'm hoping!


----------



## SwingOak

Vol said:


> Memories? More like nightmares.


When I was a kid, and for the first couple of years we had our farm, we didn't have a baler so we put up our hay loose. We forked it onto an elevator by hand, and forked to into the mow by hand. Now THAT was a nightmare!


----------



## barnrope

FarmerCline said:


> I think that is about the most unusual way to get square bales in a barn I have seen.....never seen anything like it.....very neat. What holds the bales together as they go up?


We use a grapple with 8 spears on it. They are set in with your feet. When the bales reach the right place in the barn to dump them, the guy in the barn will yell, and then the guy on the rack pulls the rope to release the grapple, and then pull the thing out and reset it again. We pull it with a tractor or pickup. In the old days it would have been pulled by a team. You can send up 8 bales or 10 with 2 in the center and 4 on each side. The side bales hold the 2 center bales in. I'll try to remember to get someone to take some video next time we do it.


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## Grateful11




----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

sethd11 said:


> Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


Now I know why I'm content to put up with hay storage that has a 6.5' ceiling!


----------



## Guest

Straw was thick this year


----------



## sethd11

bbos said:


> Straw was thick this year


. There is the barn I need!!


----------



## SwingOak

Took this photo tonight


----------



## Bgriffin856

Awsome picture SwingOak looks almost too realistic like a painting. Keep up the good work


----------



## barnrope

sethd11 said:


> There is about 5000-5500 in there. Took about 3 after noons till 11 pm. I have to stack like that becauae there is no pole barns available @ the farm. The other of the barn gets stacked to the ceiling with straw so I have to use space efficiently. Simply put I have to work with what I have available. However hard work generally pays off. I'm hoping!


Seth, it looks like you have a track up in your hay mow. Maybe you guys could go to the fork and rope method like what I am doing. Some of the old technology was the smartest. It sure saves labor in the haymow. You have to have it all working smoothly BEFORE hay day though. Trust me on this!


----------



## Vol

bbos said:


> Straw was thick this year


Nice building!

Regards, Mike


----------



## SwingOak

Bgriffin856 said:


> Awsome picture SwingOak looks almost too realistic like a painting. Keep up the good work


Thanks! It's pretty cool what you can do with a few apps on an iPhone.


----------



## Vol

I have a John Deere 100 electric driven hay elevator suspended in the loft of my old barn....it is 60 feet long. Have not used it in years(Thank The Lord). It has a slide on the track that I can dump at any point along the 60 feet and dump left or right. It was really handy about stacking in the loft....but I am dang sure those days are over. I bought it at a estate sale about 5 years before I quit stacking in the loft.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Yeah I wouldn't want to stack our mow without our New Holland mow elevator. Makes life easier if all goes well. Have to throughly explain to the person on the wagon the importance of setting the bales on the elevator perfectly straight and not to knock the hay grain elevator going up to the mow elevator out of alignment


----------



## CRE10

Nice pics.


----------



## SwingOak

SwingOak said:


> Thanks! It's pretty cool what you can do with a few apps on an iPhone.


Of course, now that I look at it on a computer it's nowhere near as sharp as it looked on the iPhone. Probably not focusing right because of the case. It's a real pain to clean the lens on the lifeproof case the way it's made. You need a q-tip...


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Some nice pictures but the title is a bit misleading - I'm not in a single one of these.


----------



## Grateful11




----------



## FarmHand78

Snapped this last night while moving big rounds into the shed.


----------



## sethd11

Took this 2 hours ago while loading 2nd cut alfalfa for delivery.


----------



## Orchard6

The new to me baler! New Holland 268.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Grateful11 said:


>


There is nothing like looking out over a field that you just raked. All the nice neat windrows laying out over the contour of the land is a beautiful sight


----------



## Troy Farmer

Small patch of coastal waiting for the rake and baler. 3 yrs ago this was a bottom grown up in pines & water oaks. Sprigged April 2013.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Oops didn't get pic in.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Here's a couple pictures from this morning. I think you call this alpaca crack. 80% orchard 20% alfalfa very few seed heads.





  








G0092718




__
HALLSHAY


__
Jul 27, 2014











  








G0092671




__
HALLSHAY


__
Jul 27, 2014












  








G0102788




__
HALLSHAY


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## Guest

Outside stack


----------



## deadmoose

How will that hold up? How long does it stay there?


----------



## Guest

It will get a tarp. Hoefully not more then a month


----------



## Grateful11

The Soybeans and Millet are coming along nicely now that we're getting some rain again.










Not hay but the corn, off in the distance, isn't looking too bad, much better than some folks around here.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Why are my pictures loading small?


----------



## deadmoose

That one didn't. Thumbnail expanded.


----------



## Troy Farmer

My small patch of coastal turned out 378 squares. First real good cutting since it was sprigged. Thank The Lord for the rain over the past weeks.


----------



## Josh in WNY

I wish I'd had my camera with me the last couple of times I was out bailing. There was a pheasant that had a nest near our one field and he was almost always out when we were working in the field.


----------



## Guest

Loading straw today


----------



## SVFHAY

Holy mackerel bbos, how high could you stack with that outfit?


----------



## HALLSHAY

400 4x4's of stripper header straw swathed baled and stacked today with 2 balers. One was a brand new MF 2290 with the extended chamber and it made beautiful bales all day. In fact, I placed two bales from that baler on the bottom 2 rows of the stack and the bales from my baler on the top. It worked great, we have an accumulator and he doesn't, so it was easy to see who baled what bales.


----------



## CRE10




----------



## Nitram

Antone's first bale ... His attire leaves me shaking my head


----------



## Orchard6

Not hay but this is what pays the bill around here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

What variety?

What root stock?


----------



## Orchard6

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> What variety?
> 
> What root stock?


Early Chief on M111. 
We only recently switched to smaller trees on trellis. We have about 350 acres of larger semi dwarf trees and 25 acres of dwarf trees on trellis so far.


----------



## Bgriffin856

From yesterday as a storm approached from the west this is looking northwest. Wasn't haying just cleaning the feeding area in the calf/small heifer packs. Saturday we were very fortunate severe storms with torrential rain wind hail and lightning went around us from southwest to northeast one storm to our west and another to our east we were in the middle with sprinkles.


----------



## Dill

From june but I thought this was a cool picture.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Here is my son learning how to upload pictures


----------



## Bonfire

rajela said:


> My helper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolten baling hay.jpg


At least no one is wearing an OU shirt!!!


----------



## Nitram

Bob white quail eggs. All but three eggs were rolled out by v rake two had minor cracks must be set just right. brother is hatching them out


----------



## DSLinc1017

This is last fall coming back with the last wagon


----------



## Nitram

That is beautiful Link! Seems so relaxing of a drive


----------



## Vol

DSLinc1017 said:


> This is last fall coming back with the last wagon


Not ready to see that DSL after last winter.....pretty but kinda depressing in a way. But maybe this will be a milder winter and will get some good ole global warming back....this climate change is cold....I liked global warming better. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

DSLinc1017 said:


> This is last fall coming back with the last wagon


It's been years since I've been back to New England (my mom is from Maine). I never could get over how many trees there are there everywhere.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Teslan said:


> It's been years since I've been back to New England (my mom is from Maine). I never could get over how many trees there are there everywhere.


Maine is the most forested state in the USA, NH is second!


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Maine is the most forested state in the USA, NH is second!


That must make hay farming a rare commodity? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Maine is the most forested state in the USA, NH is second!





Vol said:


> That must make hay farming a rare commodity?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nah, we got plenty of fields, AND plenty of shaded field edges!  

NH used to be 50% cleared, back around the civil war, but is now 80-85% forested!


----------



## Dill

I think it makes haying a rare thing. Open fields are hard to find. For example I own 130 acres, 12 of those are currently cleared, back in the 1800s it was 20 acres of forest. Also if we don't brush hog a field it will revert to trees within 5 years.


----------



## Teslan

Dill said:


> I think it makes haying a rare thing. Open fields are hard to find. For example I own 130 acres, 12 of those are currently cleared, back in the 1800s it was 20 acres of forest. Also if we don't brush hog a field it will revert to trees within 5 years.


That is amazing to me that the forest can take back clearings so easily. Just think of the work it took to clear land in the 1800s or earlier.


----------



## Dill

You can stumble through the steepest rockiest woods around here and you'll find a stone wall. Some poor sheep herding farmer cleared that with oxen. Then hitched those oxen to a wagon and got the heck out of New England as fast as possible.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Oh yeah, Linda and I have about 15-20 acres of hay field, and about 125-135 acres of forest that is part of the American Tree Farm System.


----------



## FarmerCline

Here's a picture of my new to me tractor cutting alfalfa. First tractor I have had with a canopy and I'm really liking it.


----------



## somedevildawg

Now that's a canopy! Nice looking tractor and haybine as well....


----------



## Bob M

Nice looking 3020, and as long as you have a good canopy over the day is good!!


----------



## Orchard6

Straw in the fog across from my house a couple days ago.


----------



## barnrope

FarmerCline said:


> Here's a picture of my new to me tractor cutting alfalfa. First tractor I have had with a canopy and I'm really liking it.


Nice looking console 3020 Hayden! Is that original paint? I had one just like it but had to sell it to fund a 70' 4020 a few years ago. Those late 3020 gassers have a lot of snort!


----------



## FarmerCline

barnrope said:


> Nice looking console 3020 Hayden! Is that original paint? I had one just like it but had to sell it to fund a 70' 4020 a few years ago. Those late 3020 gassers have a lot of snort!


 I was wondering when someone was going to notice its a gas burner.......it's a '71 powershift. Yes, it is original paint.....if I can get around to waxing it it will really shine. It has a little less than 1,500 hours which are indeed original. It is really a nice clean tractor......it had old gas that had been sitting in it for many years and the fuel tank had to be pulled and cleaned and pretty much the whole ignition system replaced to get it running good......but it runs real nice now and seems to have more power than the '67 3020 diesel I had.


----------



## Colby

That's a nice rig Hayden. I wish we had weather were we could use open can tractors but 110 degree days in summer and 25 degree mornings feeding in the winter just doesn't work


----------



## Grateful11

Hey FC is that the 3020 you just got this year? Looks great!


----------



## barnrope

Wow, I can't think there were very many gas powershifts made in 71 or 72! You found an extremely low hour one to boot. Nice find! Tom

Colby, I don't know anything about 110 degrees, but put a heat houser on that ol girl and you can run her at 25 below.


----------



## FarmerCline

Grateful11 said:


> Hey FC is that the 3020 you just got this year? Looks great!


 Yep, that's it. I think I have sold my 3020 diesel that I have had and am looking for a larger tractor to replace it.


----------



## FarmerCline

Colby said:


> That's a nice rig Hayden. I wish we had weather were we could use open can tractors but 110 degree days in summer and 25 degree mornings feeding in the winter just doesn't work


 I have 1 cab tractor and except for it all of the other tractors I have had have been open station with no canopy and it is miserable in the heat of summer. I'm really surprised how much cooler it is under that canopy......even though it is still hot without the sun beating down on you it's not bad at all. I never would have thought it would be that much different but it sure is.....I don't think I will have another tractor without a canopy. We don't get 110 but upper 90s in July and August.....as far as cold I rarely during the dead of winter have to be on a tractor as I don't have any cows to feed.


----------



## sethd11

Finally have some time to squeeze out some deliveries.


----------



## Bgriffin856

FarmerCline said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to notice its a gas burner.......it's a '71 powershift. Yes, it is original paint.....if I can get around to waxing it it will really shine. It has a little less than 1,500 hours which are indeed original. It is really a nice clean tractor......it had old gas that had been sitting in it for many years and the fuel tank had to be pulled and cleaned and pretty much the whole ignition system replaced to get it running good......but it runs real nice now and seems to have more power than the '67 3020 diesel I had.


Beautiful tractor. I hope it has more power and fuel efficiency than an IH 656 gas... really have to get one of those wound up to do heavy work then sell your soul to an Arab to keep it fueled up


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Taken this afternoon with storms rolling in.


----------



## deadmoose

FarmerCline said:


> I have 1 cab tractor and except for it all of the other tractors I have had have been open station with no canopy and it is miserable in the heat of summer. I'm really surprised how much cooler it is under that canopy......even though it is still hot without the sun beating down on you it's not bad at all. I never would have thought it would be that much different but it sure is.....I don't think I will have another tractor without a canopy. We don't get 110 but upper 90s in July and August.....as far as cold I rarely during the dead of winter have to be on a tractor as I don't have any cows to feed.


I learned the same thing about canopies. Makes me wonder who pays extra for a car without a roof?


----------



## Rattler05.5

Hired a neighbor to bale up 40 acres of grass hay in 3x3s. This was the last load, only 9 bales. Typical load was 15. Rockies in the background at sunset.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Took this while mowing the citidiot neighbor who bought the retirement home of the previous owners of our farm and 8 acres



This picture has nothing on what it is like in person


----------



## zephyrtear

This was one of our cuttings of our Jiggs field during summer last year.


----------



## Teslan

zephyrtear said:


> This was one of our cuttings of our Jiggs field during summer last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131212-IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131214-IMG_0052.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131212-IMG_0028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131214-IMG_0044.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131215-IMG_0072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131217-IMG_0135.JPG


Is there a good market for hay in Brasil? My wife was near Sao Paulo for the last week. She is flying home tonight.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Gotta love green hay, and cool Pete's!


----------



## Josh in WNY

Managed to edit a panoramic view of the last of my first cutting. 848 bales in one day with my being the only tractor driver was tough, but it all got done. I took four pictures of the field after I was done baling and before I started picking up the hay with the stacker wagon. Then I merged the four pictures into 1 panoramic shot.


----------



## DSLinc1017

View attachment IMG_7101.MOV




DSLinc1017 said:


> This is last fall coming back with the last wagon





Vol said:


> Not ready to see that DSL after last winter.....pretty but kinda depressing in a way. But maybe this will be a milder winter and will get some good ole global warming back....this climate change is cold....I liked global warming better.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Just for you Mike! Same road, instead took this yesterday moving from one field to another getting second cut up.


----------



## Vol

DSLinc1017 said:


> IMG_7101.MOV
> 
> Just for you Mike! Same road, instead took this yesterday moving from one field to another getting second cut up.


Very nice....kinda looks like ETN....I was thinking you maybe converted that NH to a inline when you straddled that windrow at the end of the video  . Nice looking Dodge truck sitting over on the right side too. Appeared to be a white farmhouse in the background?

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017

Vol said:


> Very nice....kinda looks like ETN....I was thinking you maybe converted that NH to a inline when you straddled that windrow at the end of the video  . Nice looking Dodge truck sitting over on the right side too. Appeared to be a white farmhouse in the background?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes that's our farm. our terrain is very much like your foot hills. 2013 doge 5500. love that truck!

EDIT, note to self, taking video and making hay at the same time don't mix. had to go back for the last part of that wind row


----------



## haybaler101

Teddering 4th cut alfalfa with a Farmall Super M and a six basket tedder.


----------



## haybaler101

Oops try again.


----------



## deadmoose

haybaler101 said:


> Teddering 4th cut alfalfa with a Farmall Super M and a six basket tedder.


Any pics of that setup? Sounds like good use of old iron. NH tedder?


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> Teddering 4th cut alfalfa with a Farmall Super M and a six basket tedder.


Feeling nostalgic?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=602748596489696&id=100002636832349
Click the link for a short video of my 13 year old running it in 1st cutting. Yes a NH 169.


----------



## Bgriffin856

zephyrtear said:


> This was one of our cuttings of our Jiggs field during summer last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131212-IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131214-IMG_0052.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131212-IMG_0028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131214-IMG_0044.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131215-IMG_0072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20131217-IMG_0135.JPG


Different hemisphere but landscape looks very much like what can be found here


----------



## Bgriffin856

From down on our gravel ground. Thought it was a nice photo op


----------



## Bgriffin856




----------



## Bgriffin856

HALLSHAY said:


> Gotta love green hay, and cool Pete's!


Milk hauling company has some Pete's of that vintage. Those are real trucks compared to these new ones


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=602748596489696&id=100002636832349
> Click the link for a short video of my 13 year old running it in 1st cutting. Yes a NH 169.


Like to have seen the video but I don't do facebook.

Regards, Mike


----------



## astropilot

Zephyrtear, What part of Brasil? I was based in Campinas for 6 mo. Your pictures remind me of it. Rolling ground. Mark


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> Like to have seen the video but I don't do facebook.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Same here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Vol said:


> Like to have seen the video but I don't do facebook.
> 
> Regards, Mike





FarmerCline said:


> Same here.


Me either!


----------



## haybaler101

Well I do not know how to get video on haytalk otherwise.


----------



## Teslan

haybaler101 said:


> Well I do not know how to get video on haytalk otherwise.


Upload video to Youtube then post the Youtube link here.


----------



## haybaler101

Baling 4th cutting on a dreary drizzly morning. Thank God for wrappers.


----------



## haybaler101

Never loads first time.


----------



## Teslan

haybaler101 said:


> Baling 4th cutting on a dreary drizzly morning. Thank God for wrappers.


4th cutting? Haven't even started 3rd here. Maybe this week


----------



## haybaler101

Teslan said:


> 4th cutting? Haven't even started 3rd here. Maybe this week


Yep, hopefully 2 more to go. Cut 10th September and again in November. Moisture is not going to be a problem.


----------



## Dill

Who knew this would be the highlight of my daughter's birthday party


----------



## barnrope

Cut and baled some native grass in some real Indian country the other night. Had to cross the creek to get there.


----------



## Colby

Last year when we were planting oats


----------



## Grateful11

Soybeans and Millet Hay. It was cut Friday around noon. I swear I believe it could have been baled yesterday. The weather was 88˚, 40% humidity and a stiff breeze. Some of the stems where not quite ready. My wife said she had never seen hay dry that fast. We put 16 turns of pressure on the rollers before we saw some good stem crimps and cracks but very little leaf damage. The roll gap has been checked and it's darn close to what it's suppose to be.

It could be baled today, Sunday, but we don't do that kinda stuff on Sunday. I hesitate to even bring it up with my wife and son because the one and only time we baled here on Sunday we lost our youngest son that Summer.










That's some more seeds on this Pigweed growing in a brush pile.


----------



## Bob M

Making some nice 2nd cut orchard


----------



## Bob M

more 2nd cut orchard


----------



## Bgriffin856

Nice to see this. Even better to see the other end like this with just the mow conveyor sticking out.
I just left enough room in the peak to crawl out on my stomach when I shut the door for the winter


----------



## FarmerCline

Bob M said:


> Making some nice 2nd cut orchard


 That is some might fine looking hay.....looks like a good yield as well.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had a beautiful sunset tonight


----------



## OhioHay

Wow. What a sunset. God sure paints some awesome pictures for us.


----------



## slowzuki

Haying near the river. Can't fertilize or spray this close to the river and there is a hmm unstable I guess you'd call it neighbour who watches to make sure.


----------



## rajela

A nice Foggy Morning...


----------



## Bgriffin856

slowzuki said:


> Haying near the river. Can't fertilize or spray this close to the river and there is a hmm unstable I guess you'd call it neighbour who watches to make sure.


My old man would tan my hide for mowing that close to the edge of the field

Makes for nice scenery


----------



## Orchard6

This was in our town parade a few weeks ago.


----------



## Teslan

Orchard6 said:


> This was in our town parade a few weeks ago.


I think I would die from my hay allergies on that. But pretty cool anyways.


----------



## deadmoose

Why were they such a flop?


----------



## Orchard6

I think if someone built one today with a cab and good a/c it would probably do a lot better in the market than the old ones did. Something about riding on top of the engine and behind the pickup head on a 90 degree day just doesn't sound all that appealing.


----------



## barnrope

I saw a self propelled Freeman with a cab in a scrap yard in sw MO this spring that reminded me of that NH.


----------



## Bonfire

slowzuki said:


> Haying near the river. Can't fertilize or spray this close to the river and there is a hmm unstable I guess you'd call it neighbour who watches to make sure.


"Near the river"? I would say so. You could throw a fishing line out there and troll as you go by.

Is that water on the baler tire?


----------



## haybaler101

Just a little moist! Juice running out of baler!


----------



## Bgriffin856

From yesterday. Second cut fescue timothy


----------



## Grateful11

This 6 acre field only made 31 4x4 bales, not too good but better than nothing. It's dry here.

Another 6 acre field right beyond it made 71 3 weeks ago. Both were Soybeans and Millet. Just goes to show how important it is to planting a field at just the right time.










As good as it looked before the first ted I thought it would have made more but it is prime quality stuff, some of the best beans and millet I've ever seen. Fertilized with a lot of chicken litter.


----------



## HALLSHAY

3 ton millet


----------



## sethd11

Hallshay, you really are smashing the picture competition with that drone of yours. Lol. Just joking but that sure is cool, I sure don't have any hayfields that flat around here.


----------



## Vol

HALLSHAY said:


> 3 ton millet


It looks like your millet was standing very good for millet. What variety do you plant Tim? We get high winds from summer thunderstorms here and Browntop is guaranteed to be flat by mowing time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

Storms clearing off this evening while baling


----------



## rajela

The other evening..


----------



## HALLSHAY

This was golden German millet / pig weed mixture. It was down for 15-16 days with about 3" of rain on it. Its in the stack now getting rained on as I type. Custom job for a local for their cows.


----------



## Hayguy

Wouldn't the Stinger work better if the bales weren't accumulated?


----------



## rajela

See if this works...Saturday Evening


----------



## HALLSHAY

Hayguy said:


> Wouldn't the Stinger work better if the bales weren't accumulated?


I prefer them accumulated in groups of 4 and 2. Less driving around to get a load picked up and less cutting of the ground if it is soft. Accumulators work great in lighter hay or rough ground.


----------



## Bgriffin856

HALLSHAY said:


> 3 ton millet


I'd love to live in such a flat open place with NO trees. Beautiful country


----------



## Bgriffin856

Layed them out as wide as the 499 was able


----------



## Bgriffin856

To me I live in God's country


----------



## HALLSHAY

This is a video I put together for a drone presentation. Watch in 720 or 1080HD and enjoy!

Colorado High Flying Farming


----------



## deadmoose

Awesome. Quick question... What did you do with all the trees?


----------



## sethd11

Finally got no rain in the forecast long enough to cut hay. This is a second cutting off my new seeding.

Shout out to Cy for great seed and a high germination rate Lol. BTW this is a alfalfa/orchard/timothy.


----------



## FarmerCline

HALLSHAY said:


> This is a video I put together for a drone presentation. Watch in 720 or 1080HD and enjoy!
> 
> Colorado High Flying Farming


 Great video.....really enjoyed it. Looks like a great place to farm but I don't think I would like your winters.


----------



## Bgriffin856

sethd11 said:


> Finally got no rain in the forecast long enough to cut hay. This is a second cutting off my new seeding.
> Shout out to Cy for great seed and a high germination rate Lol. BTW this is a alfalfa/orchard/timothy.


What model you got there? The tractor that is


----------



## Bgriffin856

From this morning. Its very rare we get a beautiful sunrise here. Conditions and timing have to be perfect


----------



## Hayboy1

Just a few from over the summer


----------



## Troy Farmer

A sunny Friday afternoon in SC. Yield is about 1/2 of normal. Long dry summer.


----------



## Teslan

Bgriffin856 said:


> From this morning. Its very rare we get a beautiful sunrise here. Conditions and timing have to be perfect


I'm curious as to what you normally get? The sunrise you took a picture of is pretty much the norm for here.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Teslan said:


> I'm curious as to what you normally get? The sunrise you took a picture of is pretty much the norm for here.


Rather dull and nothing special if anything. It basically just gets lighter and lighter
Not even as good as this one.



My guess is because we live on the west side of a hill. Beautiful sunsets happen daily


----------



## Orchard6

Not hay but apple harvest is underway now!

This is the first load of Galas headed to the cooler!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Looking good O6, nice color! Are those 20 bu bins? How many pickers on your crew? Fruit running a li'l smaller than average, here, this season! I haven't checked in for a few days, but I think they've started first pick on McIntosh & Cortlands


----------



## Orchard6

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Looking good O6, nice color! Are those 20 bu bins? How many pickers on your crew? Fruit running a li'l smaller than average, here, this season! I haven't checked in for a few days, but I think they've started first pick on McIntosh & Cortlands


18 bu. bins. We started yesterday the 19th of sept. with a crew of 12, by next week we should be up around 45 guys. Most pickers are just finishing up with blueberries so it works out good for them and us. Fruit this year has sized and colored very good for us. We will probably pick a few macs next week just so we have some to pack. The sugar content seems to be a little low yet so we aren't picking in high gear yet!


----------



## Orchard6

Here is a pic from last week.

Spraying ReTain on some Red Delicious with a Durand Wayland pto air blast sprayer.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Field of B-Dahl I baled about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## deadmoose

Lewis Ranch said:


> Field of B-Dahl I baled about 2 weeks ago.


What is b-dahl?


----------



## FarmerCline

Orchard6 said:


> Not hay but apple harvest is underway now!
> This is the first load of Galas headed to the cooler!


 Those are some nice looking galas. What strain of gala are they? Around here galas typically ripen around mid august and don't have that bright of color. Do you have problems with deer eating the apples before they ripen and the new leaves? I started a small orchard of about 100 trees a couple years ago.....this was going to be the first year the oldest trees were going to produce but the deer nearly cleaned me out and damaged many trees.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

deadmoose said:


> What is b-dahl?


Basically just a hybrid bluestem. These pictures are from the first cutting, it was a little rank but you can see about how tall it gets.


----------



## Orchard6

FarmerCline said:


> Those are some nice looking galas. What strain of gala are they? Around here galas typically ripen around mid august and don't have that bright of color. Do you have problems with deer eating the apples before they ripen and the new leaves? I started a small orchard of about 100 trees a couple years ago.....this was going to be the first year the oldest trees were going to produce but the deer nearly cleaned me out and damaged many trees.


They are Twin Bee galas. We use a product called retain to delay internal maturity of the fruit to help gain color by allowing them to hang longer.
Deer are a huge problem here too. A few guys, including us, are fencing in any new plantings to keep them out. It's expensive but between the damage and the possibility of failing our annual Good Agricultural Practices (GAP) audit in the fall if the auditor even sees a deer in the orchard it has to be done. The reason for the strict guidelines are due to possible contact with animal feces. It's kind of a made up problem, as I've never heard of any such issues actually being a problem. Again some college kid who has probably never been on a farm making guidelines that we have to follow or we can't sell our fruit wholesale.


----------



## FarmerCline

Orchard6 said:


> They are Twin Bee galas. We use a product called retain to delay internal maturity of the fruit to help gain color by allowing them to hang longer.
> Deer are a huge problem here too. A few guys, including us, are fencing in any new plantings to keep them out. It's expensive but between the damage and the possibility of failing our annual Good Agricultural Practices (GAP) audit in the fall if the auditor even sees a deer in the orchard it has to be done. The reason for the strict guidelines are due to possible contact with animal feces. It's kind of a made up problem, as I've never heard of any such issues actually being a problem. Again some college kid who has probably never been on a farm making guidelines that we have to follow or we can't sell our fruit wholesale.


 I planted royal galas. They must not have that rule down here as practically none of the big orchards around here are fenced except for some new plantings. It looks like I'm going to have to work on putting up a fence around mine this winter so I can get a harvest next year. With me being close to the town limits the deer problem is terrible.


----------



## Orchard6

FarmerCline said:


> I planted royal galas. They must not have that rule down here as practically none of the big orchards around here are fenced except for some new plantings. It looks like I'm going to have to work on putting up a fence around mine this winter so I can get a harvest next year. With me being close to the town limits the deer problem is terrible.


Another strategy to keep the deer at bay is to tie small hotel sized bars of soap to the trees. It's time consuming but it does work. We have used a spray deterrent called Hinder in the past. It works but needs to be applied after every rain to be effective. 
What other varieties do you grow? We have some royal galas as well. They don't color as well as Twin Bee or Brookfields.


----------



## FarmerCline

Orchard6 said:


> Another strategy to keep the deer at bay is to tie small hotel sized bars of soap to the trees. It's time consuming but it does work. We have used a spray deterrent called Hinder in the past. It works but needs to be applied after every rain to be effective.
> What other varieties do you grow? We have some royal galas as well. They don't color as well as Twin Bee or Brookfields.


 Golden Delicious, goldrush, jonagold, granny smith, honeycrisp, Macintosh, Fuji was the others I originally planted. I'm not sure what strain of Fuji I got as I didn't realize there were different ones when I first started. Last fall I added red delicious.....wasn't sure which strain had a good taste as well as looks.....a few people suggested starkrimson so that is what I went with. Do you know if that is a good strain? I was also told that I needed a winter banana apple for pollinating so I added some last fall as well. I found out that honeycrisp and Macintosh were not well adapted for this climate but the Macintosh is doing well but the honeycrisp not so much. I'm learning as I go. Thinking about maybe planting another 100 trees this fall maybe.


----------



## Grateful11

My favorites are Stayman Winesap and Fuji's.

FC I didn't know you had an orchard. Might have to pay you a visit.


----------



## FarmerCline

Grateful11 said:


> My favorites are Stayman Winesap and Fuji's.
> 
> FC I didn't know you had an orchard. Might have to pay you a visit.


 I don't have any apples this year but hopefully next year I will.


----------



## Grateful11

Well I guess we'll have to wait a year then


----------



## Orchard6

FarmerCline said:


> Golden Delicious, goldrush, jonagold, granny smith, honeycrisp, Macintosh, Fuji was the others I originally planted. I'm not sure what strain of Fuji I got as I didn't realize there were different ones when I first started. Last fall I added red delicious.....wasn't sure which strain had a good taste as well as looks.....a few people suggested starkrimson so that is what I went with. Do you know if that is a good strain? I was also told that I needed a winter banana apple for pollinating so I added some last fall as well. I found out that honeycrisp and Macintosh were not well adapted for this climate but the Macintosh is doing well but the honeycrisp not so much. I'm learning as I go. Thinking about maybe planting another 100 trees this fall maybe.


Star Crimsons are a decent later maturity red. If you let them get good and ripe they will have a good flavor. For the wholesale market that we're in we have to pick them a week or two before they're ready so that they can handle the rigors of storage and shipping.
What rootstock are you planting your trees on?


----------



## FarmerCline

Orchard6 said:


> Star Crimsons are a decent later maturity red. If you let them get good and ripe they will have a good flavor. For the wholesale market that we're in we have to pick them a week or two before they're ready so that they can handle the rigors of storage and shipping.
> What rootstock are you planting your trees on?


 All of the trees were supposed to be on a M7 rootstock but I have a feeling that the Fujis are on something else as they are quite a bit more vigorous than all the other varieties and they didn't bloom this past spring when the other varieties of the same age did. What rootstock are you using? What strain of red delicious would you say has the best taste and also a good appearance? I will be selling my apples locally so needing something that ships well is not as important as a good flavor.


----------



## deadmoose

I have heard blood on trees keeps deer away. Not sure how practical or costly for an orchard operation.


----------



## Orchard6

deadmoose said:


> I have heard blood on trees keeps deer away. Not sure how practical or costly for an orchard operation.


It may keep deer away but I bet it brings every coyote, bear and mosquito in the county to the orchard!
There are many ways of keeping deer out. Some people tie human hair from the salons and barber shops to the trees in small fabric bags or use the small bars of deodorant soap tied to the tree as well. There is also a highly reflective tape that shimmers in the sun or moonlight that is supposed to scare them but after awhile the deer get used to just about anything we put out there and it all becomes ineffective. The fence on the other hand is pretty much guaranteed to work unless someone leaves a gate open.


----------



## sethd11

Beautiful sunset


----------



## Bgriffin856

From this morning looking northwest


----------



## HALLSHAY

I ran into these this morning. Cool Stuff!


----------



## Grateful11

HALLSHAY said:


> I ran into these this morning. Cool Stuff!


I'm going to have to pull those up on the big TV, great looking videos.


----------



## Grateful11

Last cut of the season.


----------



## 3string




----------



## Bgriffin856




----------



## Bgriffin856

From last week while filling silo


----------



## RockyHill

a little past time but here a few pic's from the Sunbelt hay field demonstrations . . . . definitely a colorful event


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had another nice sunrise Tuesday morning. Yes pink sky in morning sailors take warning holds true. Rained began a 6 p.m.


----------



## sethd11

Just got done mowing 105 acres with a new to me batwing. Not that impressed with john Deere engineering. Im kicking my self for not getting a heavier built woods batwing. Not a bad mower but the PTO shafts going to the wings are just too small. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Vol

sethd11 said:


> Just got done mowing 105 acres with a new to me batwing. Not that impressed with john Deere engineering. Im kicking my self for not getting a heavier built woods batwing. Not a bad mower but the PTO shafts going to the wings are just too small. Oh well live and learn.


John Deere makes a medium duty cutter and a heavy duty cutter.....sounds like you have the medium duty. What model did you buy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11

1508. Stumpjumpers, laminated tires. I THOUGHT it was pretty heavily built. I now believe that most of my problems arose from 2 frozen slip clutches on the wings. Its in pretty good shape other than that. Before I discovered the slip clutches I bent the crap out of the side PTO shafts.


----------



## Bgriffin856

sethd11 said:


> Just got done mowing 105 acres with a new to me batwing. Not that impressed with john Deere engineering. Im kicking my self for not getting a heavier built woods batwing. Not a bad mower but the PTO shafts going to the wings are just too small. Oh well live and learn.


Beautiful blackstripe

Always wanted one


----------



## Grateful11




----------



## sethd11

Thanks Bgriffin, that old girl is actually a really blackstripe too. Sucks having only 8 speeds sometimes though. Pretty good tractor for all the mowing jobs. Dad also had a big turbo and the pistons for turbo engine thrown in there. That tractor keeps up with the 1466 no problem.


----------



## jeff outwest

Thought I would share some pics








\

330 and a 7600


----------



## Bgriffin856

sethd11 said:


> Thanks Bgriffin, that old girl is actually a really blackstripe too. Sucks having only 8 speeds sometimes though. Pretty good tractor for all the mowing jobs. Dad also had a big turbo and the pistons for turbo engine thrown in there. That tractor keeps up with the 1466 no problem.


Basically 966-1466 are the same tractors different engines and the 966 is naturally aspirated but like yours can be modified. Thats what I like about those old tractors. I very rarely use the T/A on any of ours replacing one isnt a cheap date.

I can't wait to get the engine rebuilt in our 1066 I miss having that to fill silo and mow hay with


----------



## jeff outwest

Here is some more Freeman Pics


----------



## Grateful11

Not exactly haying but it's my son getting corn stalks ready to be baled with Bush Hog 307 7 footer.:


----------



## Bgriffin856

The first bred heifer of the year freshened Saturday


----------



## haygrl59

Its the light at the end of the tunnel.

It is the only way to get from one side of the large barn to the other.

If you're a bit on the chubby side, its a tight squeeze!






​


----------



## slowzuki

Cleaning up some parts of fields I don't bother haying. The other side behind some trees is much steeper, had to mow down as tractor would spin out in 4wd trying to go up.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Doesn't seem too steep slow. We have some hillsides that are pretty steep

Took this one last year (2013) while mowing hay. There is a strip above it that is even steeper. Haybine will pull the tractor sidways.. doesn't look steep in the picture


----------



## Bgriffin856

Grazing cows and a almost full moon


----------



## treymo

baling 8




__
treymo


__
Nov 6, 2014











  








4850 1




__
treymo


__
Nov 6, 2014











  








moving bales




__
treymo


__
Nov 6, 2014


----------



## slowzuki

Steep never seems to come out in pics.



Bgriffin856 said:


> Doesn't seem too steep slow. We have some hillsides that are pretty steep
> 
> Took this one last year (2013) while mowing hay. There is a strip above it that is even steeper. Haybine will pull the tractor sidways.. doesn't look steep in the picture


----------



## Bgriffin856

slowzuki said:


> Steep never seems to come out in pics.


Alot of things dont unfortunately


----------



## deadmoose

Haymaking is long done. Hay feeding time is here.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Keep that snow up there awhile longer moose. Happy looking cows


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> Haymaking is long done. Hay feeding time is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141111_114306.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141110_115949.jpg


Brrrrrrr. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Bgriffin856 said:


> Keep that snow up there awhile longer moose. Happy looking cows


No worries. It will be heew til April or May. If we are real lucky it will go away in March.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Same here moose always seem to get alittle snow in may


----------



## Bgriffin856

Took this tuesday after scraping the spreader off at sunset. This is the view I had of the band of lake effect snow that has dumped on western NY. Been mostly sunny and very windy and cold here since Monday evening


----------



## Bgriffin856

Took this last month. I may hate winter but this is beautiful


----------



## Vol

Bgriffin856 said:


> Took this last month. I may hate winter but this is beautiful


As they say....beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  That looks really nice for up there Griff......but here it would send everyone into a fit of depression. Snow is one of those things that look nice in pics, but gets old really fast. But, some folks deal with it a lot better than others. Here's hoping the snow will be light for our Northern haytalkers this winter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope

Vol said:


> As they say....beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  That looks really nice for up there Griff......but here it would send everyone into a fit of depression. Snow is one of those things that look nice in pics, but gets old really fast. But, some folks deal with it a lot better than others. Here's hoping the snow will be light for our Northern haytalkers this winter.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Snow is a hay producers friend. A nice thick blanket of snow all winter means very little winter kill.

Tom


----------



## swmnhay

barnrope said:


> Snow is a hay producers friend. A nice thick blanket of snow all winter means very little winter kill.
> 
> Tom


And the bad thing is it makes it colder but that creates more demand for hay and higher prices.


----------



## Vol

barnrope said:


> Snow is a hay producers friend. A nice thick blanket of snow all winter means very little winter kill.
> 
> Tom


Well heck fire...I hope it's tail bone deep then.... . Are you a Hawkeye fan Tom?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Here is another one for you Mike  Took this yesterday, I cant find my bag.....


----------



## michaelmoten

Some random pictures of 2014





  








ryan tractor




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014







My Little Buddy.




  








hay9




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014







First Roll out of new Baler.




  








hay8




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014







Raking a field.




  








hay7




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014







Had to take a picture before it got used.




  








hay6




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








hay5




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








hay4




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








hay3




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








hay2




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








hay1




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








truck




__
michaelmoten


__
Dec 20, 2014







Toy truck


----------



## endrow

Looks like not quite cold enough to haul manure during the day yet


----------



## Vol

Got mud on your shoes endrow.....better wipe those feet. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Here's a little green. Always nice seeing hay layed out in windrows


----------



## atgreene

A few pics. My JD b with Sebago lake in the background. My father raking with the JD 640 and his '46 Jeep CJ2A. And one of my old 4150 and the gehl looking toward the white mountains of new Hampshire.


----------



## Bgriffin856

atgreene said:


> A few pics. My JD b with Sebago lake in the background. My father raking with the JD 640 and his '46 Jeep CJ2A. And one of my old 4150 and the gehl looking toward the white mountains of new Hampshire.


Beautiful country to say the least. Like the old jeep too, don't see that everyday


----------



## atgreene

Bgriffin856 said:


> Beautiful country to say the least. Like the old jeep too, don't see that everyday


He restored that from the frame up. Took him 19 years and 364 days. Lol. It has the PTO and 3 PTH, but we seldom use it.


----------



## kyfred

sethd11 said:


> Just finished stacking some first cutting in the dairy barn. Latest year in the farms history with all the rain. Been pretty blessed not to have much rained on. Stacking like that is a outdated art so I thought it would bring back some memories for the old farts on here.. =)


As a kid dad used to alfalfa with two straight trucks to the dairy farms here in about a three county area. Everybody milked cows but the bugs boweviel eat the hay alfalfa up. It was my job as a kid to roll the hay down to the one putting the hay on the elevator to send the hay out of the barn to the dad loading the trucks.

kyfred


----------



## DSLinc1017

Here is a video of the farm the next day after a state crippling snow storm. We lost power for 4 days, (not to bad as we have a generator). We ended up with close to 2 feet of snow, last week we had temps in the upper 40's for a few days, its back to green grass as of today.

Hope everyone had a great Holiday and Happy New Year!

Cheers,

View attachment IMG_7497.MOV


----------



## RockyHill

thanks for sharing the video. . . . beautiful but does not make me wish for the white stuff here.

Shelia


----------



## Vol

Phew....to close for comfort. That stuff depresses me. Glad to hear its gone DSL. Green is a whole lot prettier.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope

Vol said:


> Well heck fire...I hope it's tail bone deep then.... . Are you a Hawkeye fan Tom?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, A Hawkeye fan only when they are not playing ISU. I went to Iowa State, which is the ag college..... the Cyclones. With that said, I am not a real big sports fan unless it is trap shooting, snowmobile racing, or lumberjack competitions, rodeos, ect.

Tom


----------



## atgreene

That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


----------



## Vol

barnrope said:


> Mike, A Hawkeye fan only when they are not playing ISU. I went to Iowa State, which is the ag college..... the Cyclones. With that said, I am not a real big sports fan unless it is trap shooting, snowmobile racing, or lumberjack competitions, rodeos, ect.
> 
> Tom


Well Tom, your Cyclones had a big win over the Hawkeyes this year in football.....and Tennessee native son and former Vol football coach Johnny Majors had a very successful stint at Iowa State. He still maintains to this day his fondness for the Iowa people and his days spent at ISU. I was just sitting here thinking about living in a more rural area where folks appreciate the simple things in life....instead of getting caught up in the rat race of the haves and have nots and the wannabees. If I could start over it would be somewhere less crowded, but I just could not deal with the long winters.....maybe Kansas or Southeastern Colorado. I have always been attracted to a more subdued environment...which was ETN when growing up....but then the mild winters and the beautiful green countryside was discovered by many others here. Now it is too hectic.

Regards, Mike


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550303264840105984


----------



## Vol

atgreene said:


> That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


Holy smokes.....that is a long, long nightmare from my perspective....but, it is all in what you are used to. I am already thinking about Valentines Day.....that is usually when I declare winter is over here in the Mid-South....Jonquils are starting to bloom and birds are beginning to sing....and my grass is green. Hope it all melts soon AT.

Regards, Mike


----------



## atgreene

Vol said:


> Holy smokes.....that is a long, long nightmare from my perspective....but, it is all in what you are used to. I am already thinking about Valentines Day.....that is usually when I declare winter is over here in the Mid-South....Jonquils are starting to bloom and birds are beginning to sing....and my grass is green. Hope it all melts soon AT.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Fen 14!? Wow, the saying around here is "half your hay and half your wood by ground hog day". That's our mid point. Lol. Sebago lake doesn't freeze until Jan 25 or so, so Feb is snow plowing and ice fishing, march is maple season, and mud season starts in march and goes to may. Best I can hope for is grazing by the 3rd week of may, plan for enough hay to get to may 31 though.


----------



## deadmoose

atgreene said:


> That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


I love the ol v plow truck.


----------



## Bgriffin856

atgreene said:


> That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


We can get snow like that here. Makes spreading manure interesting. ...


----------



## somedevildawg

atgreene said:


> That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


For the life of me......just can't wrap my head around dealing with that on any long term basis. Course I would trade you a few things (not heat) for a while to experience your beautiful scenery.

Glad my great-great grandfather decided to migrate in a southerly direction back in the 1800's....think he knew we was of thin skin....


----------



## Grateful11

atgreene said:


> That's not snow, this is snow! Lol


Got anymore photos of the V Plow?


----------



## endrow

Tis the season


----------



## atgreene

Grateful11 said:


> Got anymore photos of the V Plow?


My small v.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I like the pic of the snowshoe hanging on the wall.


----------



## atgreene

In another 6 weeks or so I'll be living on those snowshoes tapping trees. We wear out a few sets a year, those are my favorite, so they get shellacked and rebuilt as needed.


----------



## endrow

Very cold and windy all day....the heifers were into the feed before I even unhooked the wagon


----------



## atgreene

Bgriffin, we can't spread manure on snow, or from Dec 1 until April 1 or until snow is gone.

Feel free to yell at me if I'm hijacking the thread. Its 15° and dropping, wind chill is supossed to be 30-45 below zero tonight and tomorrow, so boredom is settling in.

Here's a couple pics of tapping at my family maple farm (snowshoes and all). One of the sugar house in the off season with some funny looking beef critters. One of my 8' blower, and a few of my Oshkosh playing in the snow. 1963 M4819 250 cummins with a 20 speed two stick tranny.


----------



## Fossil02818

atgreene, those are some fine pics. winters can be hard up here but they do have their rewards. I've had quite a few of those special encounters with moose and other critters that make this their home. There have been too many times that I wished I had a camera,but, I still see those moments in my mind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadmoose

I googled your nice plow truck. Top didn't find too much info but found some neat vids on the first link. Nice looking country up there.

And I thought I was watching one of my new favorite shows when the commentary came on in one of your vids. Down east dickering.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a helluva plow.....beautiful pics, however, I'm glad it's you and not me! Thanks for sharing....makes this 20* weather a lil more tolerable...


----------



## atgreene

Going to be -15 or so at the farm tonight. Wind chill is -30 or so. I tried to post a link to my YouTube videos, but can't figure it out on this phone. If you use the google and search Sebago Oshkosh it will bring them up. A few older vids of haying and the highlands.


----------



## atgreene

I know several of those guys on D.E.D. The main character lives 20 miles or so from me. Greg that built the pontoon boat is an old friend who lived here in town for years. One of the others owns or has a hand in Thomas Bandsaw Mills.


----------



## deadmoose

Oshkosh test run 12-28-08:


----------



## Grateful11




----------



## Bgriffin856

Been having to help the silo unloader get going in this cold weather. Took a video for those unfamiliar with them. Its a 12ft Starline Model 70 in corn silage
You couldn't pay me to own another. ..


----------



## deadmoose

Grif- that looks easier than your wheelbarrow. Isn't it?


----------



## Bgriffin856

Easier than a fork lol still use the wheelbarrrow to feed it. Load the wheelbarrow with a shovel

I don't mind forking it out of the silo it just takes time


----------



## Grateful11

The last one my FIL put in the 16x60' here was a Badger pack drive. In really cold weather it would have a hard time with frozen silage on the north wall. I adjusted the 2 wheels that rode on the wall above the cutter wheel out on the end of the feeding auger to get a little closer to the wall, just close enough that it didn't cut into the wall and that seemed to help. The Badger had a wired remote so you could turn it on and off while inside with the unloader.

They had an old trailer they pulled with a IH 140 and parked it underneath the chute and had a piece of plywood that hung down and directed most of the silage into the trailer and then forked the silage into the feed troughs.

What exactly is it doing so badly, looks like the digger wheel/bull tongue/whatever you want to call it, is having some traction problems?


----------



## Bgriffin856

Thinking its about worn out the collar gets stiff and won't let it go around and it gets stuck. Put grease in it and it doesn't make much difference. Had it raised up so it was barely touching the surface of the silage and it got stuck... Had it do it with haylage this past summer

I leave some space between the chipper wheel and wall makes scraping it down the wall easier

Starlines are great simple machines but are a pain when they get aged. Almost caught the one we had in the 14ft silo on fire


----------



## Grateful11

That's one problem I don't recall my late FIL ever talking about. The unloader before the Badger was a SiloMatic I believe. I wish we could find someone that would want the Badger, it's just hanging there in the silo. Wife said something about selling it for scrap but I's hate to do that. No one around here uses them anymore. Gotta brand new manual winch with the Badger never been mounted, try to sell that on Craigslist, not one inquiry.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Here's a picture I took the other day, we have virtually no winter pasture this year.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Grateful11 said:


> That's one problem I don't recall my late FIL ever talking about. The unloader before the Badger was a SiloMatic I believe. I wish we could find someone that would want the Badger, it's just hanging there in the silo. Wife said something about selling it for scrap but I's hate to do that. No one around here uses them anymore. Gotta brand new manual winch with the Badger never been mounted, try to sell that on Craigslist, not one inquiry.


Had a silo matic in the 16ft blower wore out. We welded on the ends of the paddles to make it work the last few times we used it. Best feeling was cutting it up to take it out to put in the vandale magnum. Thought we went to heaven then best unloader built imo.

Your badger would be a quick sell around here if priced right


----------

